
8085 instruction set: the octal table - ingve
http://www.righto.com/2013/02/8085-instruction-set-octal-table.html
======
thristian
Although this page talks about the 8085 instruction set, Wikipedia says it was
almost identical to the original 8080, and therefore has a lot in common with
the 8080-derived (and much more popular) Z80 CPU.

This octal-based organisation was also inherited by the x86 architecture:
[http://www.dabo.de/ccc99/www.camp.ccc.de/radio/help.txt](http://www.dabo.de/ccc99/www.camp.ccc.de/radio/help.txt)

